# Current owned bikes



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

R nine t in today's sunshine


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i am into vintage stuff; cx 500 and a silverwing. vin


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't own myself...what is this exercise stuff?... :laughing2dw:

But my elder son has one of these...an electric bike. I did have a go on it and would describe it as the same as the 'travellaters' you get at the airports. You pedal normally, but the bike goes at 3 x the speed you expect. It's quite unnerving..and what a price! You could buy a nice, SH car for this....this is £4Ks worth..... :swoon: In it's standard form it can go at a max speed of 30 mph....but it can be deregulated to go a lot faster...just don't get caught!

[IMG alt="Electric bike." data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190428_183506.jpg.8e5eb9021f6f78f958b107e9d587e3c7.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Electric bike." data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190428_183521.jpg.4152fd05da24bb17e2e801ae3932c088.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Electric bike." data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_05/large.20190428_183541.jpg.9299efee5b167d6e507d4d28446999d9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Pipedream Sirius hardtail, which I've had for 4 years.

I changed the brakes, saddle, pedals and other odds and sods on it.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

My GP approves...










My ar%e doesn't!!

:yes:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> My GP approves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a womans seat :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> It's a womans seat :thumbsup:


 Thanks :thumbsup:

Now you tell me!
:taz:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Now you tell me!
> :taz:


 Sorry I'm not laughing, much. :laugh:

Best value for money saddles I've had are these

https://www.merlincycles.com/charge-spoon-cromo-rail-saddle-106422.html

I've got one on one of my bikes and it's better than one that cost 5 times the price.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Dug my 1988 model Diamond Back out of the shed for my 'daily exercise'. Had to buy two new tyres as the old ones had rotted. 



I may even dig out the Yamaha SR 250 that has been in there for years.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Trying to get my girlish figure back on track on the stationary trainer. I'll wait until we have a few days of rain to clear the roads of salt dust before I venture out with either bikes.

You know the drill: One hour cleaning time for every minute on the road....


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Robin S said:


> Dug my 1988 model Diamond Back out of the shed for my 'daily exercise'. Had to buy two new tyres as the old ones had rotted.
> 
> 
> 
> I may even dig out the Yamaha SR 250 that has been in there for years.


 I got some Schwalbe semi slicks for the old trek that's on the back in my pic.

They're cracking tyres and I think they're under a tenner each.The centre of the tyre is about 3/16" thick too


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Turpinr said:


> I got some Schwalbe semi slicks for the old trek that's on the back in my pic.
> 
> They're cracking tyres and I think they're under a tenner each.The centre of the tyre is about 3/16" thick too


 Yes, £15 for a pair on Amazon. I thought it was a pretty good bargain.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Robin S said:


> Yes, £15 for a pair on Amazon. I thought it was a pretty good bargain.


 £15/pair, even better.

I ran over someones England pin badge a few years ago, the pin had gone up the middle of the tyre but hadn't pierced it.

They last a long time :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i like LOTS of excercize, its keeping me alive. built a device to hang on the door, useing 2 pedle frames. excercize with hands and feet. no floor space req. vin


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

vinn said:


> i am into vintage stuff; cx 500 and a silverwing. vin


 My second bike was a CX500 rode it into the ground, I went to get a replacement exhaust balance box and it was more than the bikes worth. Epic bike!

Had a terrible offski nine years ago and it has left me disabled, so I ride this.



















Aslo have 5 different pushbikes, maybe get back on them one day, need a new knee first though


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice looking trike. the cx500 is top heavy, can't get my heels on the ground. the silver wing ( same bike - diferent frame) is a low rider - compfie. i started with the harleys , flat heads and knuckel heads are low riders, but 800 lbs. striped. (too bad i can't send a pic'). after the "new knee " youl be ready to go again. !


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Trying to get my girlish figure back on track on the stationary trainer. I'll wait until we have a few days of rain to clear the roads of salt dust before I venture out with either bikes.
> 
> You know the drill: One hour cleaning time for every minute on the road....


 What size is the beemer. I was talking to a bloke the other day with this red bimmer in his garage and the tank was as wide as an isetta. It was a sports tourer job a 1000cc. Id be scared of falling off i will stick to my bimmer.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> What size is the beemer.


 *1200cc*


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Biker said:


> My second bike was a CX500 rode it into the ground, I went to get a replacement exhaust balance box and it was more than the bikes worth. Epic bike!
> 
> Had a terrible offski nine years ago and it has left me disabled, so I ride this.
> 
> ...


 Commiserations on the knee, I know how you feel.Both of mine are shot


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My Lemond Fillmore,










San Marco saddle,










Fixed, no gears,










In theory, double the leg work.


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

Chopped an auto Africa Twin in for a BMW R1250rs this time last year...it took 4 months to arrive from Berlin as it got caught in Germany's first Lock down , still only got 390 miles on it , 210 to the first service then i'll be able to stretch its legs a bit


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

My wee runabout....lol


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> Sorry I'm not laughing, much. :laugh:
> 
> Best value for money saddles I've had are these
> 
> ...


 Couldn't agree more, very good saddles, I've had a couple on bikes in the past.

I've currently a Giant TCX SLR2. Great do everything bike, a little aggressive on the handling for what I generally do but its light, compact and can hold its own on fairly rough trails whilst being a breeze to press on on tarmac.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Fitz666 said:


> My wee runabout....lol


 You only posted that to piss me off, coz you know how much I wanted one...

Still love it!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I fancy one of these when they eventually appear.










Then give it the "Dakar" treatment .


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> I fancy one of these when they eventually appear.
> 
> 
> 
> Then give it the "Dakar" treatment .


 Honda. "GROIN"....must be jokes in there about size!


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't understand how it gets to be near on double the weight of an original monkey , if it weighed 85 kg wet i'd have already bought one


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

midnitemo said:


> I don't understand how it gets to be near on double the weight of an original monkey , if it weighed 85 kg wet i'd have already bought one


 The difference in size, they are near double, if you want to spend the money you can get 26 bhp+ at the back wheel, which will get you in excess of 100mph, if your brave enough. Also the original Z "Gorilla" was 50cc, had undamped suspension compared with USD forks etc, so apart from a tenuous link by name only, there's not much comparison.

Obviously the picture shows the current Monkey, but the dimension are similar to the Grom. The new Grom is being sold as a "modifiers platform" with a host of options, performance and cosmetic.










https://www.hondaprokevin.com/2021-honda-grom-125-hrc-race-kit-custom-motorcycle


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

I've had a dax and Lifan 110 and both of those were under 70 kg wet and the dax was similar in size all be it 72cc not 125 , i just think it weighs to much and is too complex for what it is , all modern bikes for that matter seem to have gotten Lardy , Suzuki b120p 85kg Suzuki x7 132kg just two old timers that were great featherweights


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

midnitemo said:


> i just think it weighs to much and is too complex for what it is


 That's what current safety/emissions regulations have done, and why Triumph make a lardy Bonneville with a huge engine in order to obtain the level of performance that would have been easily attainable 30 years ago with something half the weight and capacity. My original Guzzi S7 would hit 120+, albeit with a little bit of engine work, yet the new Guzzi V7 I bought when they first came out would only see three figures with a tailwind, and had to be revved through the gears rather than short shifting, and using the torque like the old one. All this is because of emissions regulations. That new Grom has the same Gyroscopic ABS sensing nonsense as the latest Fireblade but I don't really care, I'll live with it, and not let it spoil my enjoyment. One of the best ways (and cheapest) to enhance the performance of a modern bike is to improve the power to weight ratio of bike and rider combined by laying off the pies. :laughing2dw:


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

my gripe is i want something light and interesting to put on my Motorhome rack , currently i carry a Honda ANF125 Innova at 99kg wet , i need the bike to be less than this as i'm right on the axle load max at the rear axle and that is me already being uber careful what i load and where i put it.... bike needs to have pillion pegs and above all be fun..... don't want to run a classic as i want the utmost reliability with the minumum of fettling whilst away...the nearest i've found would be a Beta Alp 200 at 108kg can lose perhaps 2 or 3kg with an aftermarket tail can and ditching the mirrors.......would anyone know of anything else out there that fits the brief?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

midnitemo said:


> would anyone know of anything else out there that fits the brief?


 Throw away some of the stuff off a Sachs Madass.


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

a friend in my bike club has a 50cc one and it is surprisingly heavy , pretty sure its at least the same weight as my current Honda if not heavier...doesn't look it though

very tuneable though with all the aftermarket monkey type bits available

I looked at 750 Guzzi a while back for my wife to ride when her 2 years at 33hp had elapsed , think it was called a Breva pretty sure it's the earliest modern day v7 , was very underwhelming, she was stepping of a jap import zzr250 that could easily have outrun the Guzzi , she opted to take over my Hinckley Bonnie instead which although a bit heavier had a lot more go in it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Two strokes are the way to go if you want light weight. A Suzuki TS 50 with a 70cc kit on it remains reliable. Dry, in standard form, it weighs under 90kg, and you can easily lose more weight off it by fitting plastic guards, alloy bars, aftermarket exhaust etc. A standard TS 100 is around 90kg. A Yamaha YB 100, which is really a big "Fizzy" is sub 90kg, and they haven't reached the insane prices of the 50cc bikes. I recently got offered a decent one for £1200, which I regret not going for now.


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Wowbagger said:


>


 I'm looking at those distant peaks and surrounding vegetation with a degree of familiarity. Where is it ? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I'm looking at those distant peaks and surrounding vegetation with a degree of familiarity. Where is it ? :hmmm9uh:


 The Cuillins. We had a wonderful week cycling around Skye in the spring of 2010.

Ride report here: https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=28668.0

Annoyingly, it seems that the yacf.co.uk site no longer plays ball with sites that aren't "https://" so my photos no longer appear in that article, but the gallery is still in existence. http://peter.chesspod.com/gallery/v/Holidays/2010/skye2010/


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Wowbagger said:


> The Cuillins. We had a wonderful week cycling around Skye in the spring of 2010.
> 
> Ride report here: https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=28668.0
> 
> Annoyingly, it seems that the yacf.co.uk site no longer plays ball with sites that aren't "https://" so my photos no longer appear in that article, but the gallery is still in existence. http://peter.chesspod.com/gallery/v/Holidays/2010/skye2010/


 Just read the above, brilliant read well done @Wowbagger


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> That's what current safety/emissions regulations have done, and why Triumph make a lardy Bonneville with a huge engine in order to obtain the level of performance that would have been easily attainable 30 years ago with something half the weight and capacity. My original Guzzi S7 would hit 120+, albeit with a little bit of engine work, yet the new Guzzi V7 I bought when they first came out would only see three figures with a tailwind, and had to be revved through the gears rather than short shifting, and using the torque like the old one. All this is because of emissions regulations. That new Grom has the same Gyroscopic ABS sensing nonsense as the latest Fireblade but I don't really care, I'll live with it, and not let it spoil my enjoyment. One of the best ways (and cheapest) to enhance the performance of a modern bike is to improve the power to weight ratio of bike and rider combined by laying off the pies. :laughing2dw:


 I was once told that every 6lbs of sprung weight equates to 1 bhp of useable power. And folk wonder why mine has 170+bhp....lol


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

My current bikes, 1982 CB250N Superdream (NB) and 1998 VFR 800Fi which I have owned from brand new.

I brought the VFR when I was 32 as I really liked the instructors green 750 VFR when I was learning a few years earlier, a 0% deal with the local Honda deal made it possible so in the garage it went, it has 23,000'ish miles on it and I now will do at least 145mph (or so I'm told  ) needs an MOT ready for riding or exchanging.

The Superdream was really the first bike I noticed when a spotty teenager back in the 80's and I really wanted a Red one, however this one came up on eBay a few years ago and was too cheap to refuse. I was going to restore it to near original condition but being out in the garage for more than half an hour usually sparks the other half's 'what's he doing' radar I'm never left alone long enough to start anything!!

The Superdream's now have a huge following and when restored fully can get as much as £5-6k and even light restoration and cleaning gets them into the £2k market I'm hoping that I can get around £800 - £1,000 with the spares that will go with it when I sell but am only going to let it go to an enthusiast rather than someone who will strip it for parts.

I'm hoping to get an adventure style bike with a more upright riding position as the VFR, although a fantastic bike to ride, is really putting a lot of strain on my back and shoulders and really begs to be ridden rather faster than I should, so maybe soon both will be gone and replaced with ....

[IMG alt="Honda CB 500X Born Traveler Edition - YouTube" data-ratio="75.09"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/V00od2CUFjA/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

Darren 66 said:


> My current bikes, 1982 CB250N Superdream (NB) and 1998 VFR 800Fi which I have owned from brand new.
> 
> I brought the VFR when I was 32 as I really liked the instructors green 750 VFR when I was learning a few years earlier, a 0% deal with the local Honda deal made it possible so in the garage it went, it has 23,000'ish miles on it and I now will do at least 145mph (or so I'm told  ) needs an MOT ready for riding or exchanging.
> 
> ...


 Both great bikes! My very first bike was a black 250 Super Dream. I had never ridden a bike before but my mate had a Norton Commando and riding pillion on his bike made me want to buy buy a bike asap! I remember going to a main Honda dealer called Rex Judd on the Edgware Road and seeing the Super Dream and putting a deposit on one there and then. Many people rated the 250 RS as a better bike but I always thought the Dream had a better size to it. I borrowed the money which I think was about £900.

When the time came to collect it, as I couldn't ride (didn't know how to!), my mate had to ride it from the showroom with me as a pillion to my house! He then set out to teach me to ride by standing on the street corner and making me ride around the block shouting instruction at me as I passed!

I fell off at the very first right turn - broke a mirror and scratched the silencer!! Un fazed I pressed on and within a few days I was off and away.......................!

If I didn't have other bikes (or more importantly the required permissions!) I'd buy that from you now for the nostalgia rush!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Darren 66 said:


> replaced with ....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Fitz666 said:


> I was once told that every 6lbs of sprung weight equates to 1 bhp of useable power. And folk wonder why mine has 170+bhp....lol


 I occasionally venture on to an old school motorcycle tuning forum/group, and often point out, if you want better performance, braking, handling, stay off the pies and beer. :laughing2dw:

Often forgotten, but the Arter Matchless was a masterclass in getting something to go fast by being light and aerodynamic.

https://www.roadracingworld.com/news/racer-and-engineer-peter-williams-r-i-p/


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

The Africa Twin(Auto..DCT) was part exchanged for the BMW R1250rs , the little Honda on the Moho rack is incredible fun , and the Triumph is an old friend(bought new in 2004) my current bikes...looking to add a classic...like the Superdream on here , i had one in the early 80's same color AUY260W i couriered on it !!!!


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

-Darren 66 anymore photo's , whereabouts are you , and is that a pool of oil under the bike?


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

finally racked up my first 600 miles on the RS , run in now and sporting the hard luggage i've been waiting 10 months for!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't get the bloody Spyder to start. This F3 is an utter donkey! :fyou:


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

been in my happy place all afternoon farkling the BM ready for Faro in july


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

midnitemo said:


> mirrors.......would anyone know of anything else out there that fits the brief?


 The new Grom is a bag of laughs. There is not one single way to lose weight off it though, so any serious reduction would involve multiple changes, although I would imagine the biggest item would be the exhaust system. Five speed makes a big difference, and it pulls well in top without the need to play with the gearbox on all but the steepest inclines. Cruising speed is an easy (indicated) 50-55 mph. It tops out in 4th when it hits the rev limiter at around 63 mph, and pulls just under 60 in top. The engine is new. No more centrifugal oil filter, now replaced with a standard paper one and easy to change. There's not much difference in power, but side by side, the new bike seems to pull better. Down side, the suspension is "budget" no adjustments on front and back. Thicker fork oil, and spacers cure the front, and the rear will do until it requires replacement. There is enough room for two, but only if you're svelte, and the maximum load recommend is apparently 150kg. Oh, and currently showing an average MPG of 165.2.


----------



## midnitemo (Aug 30, 2017)

jeez 150kg .....just me an me butties then , sounds fun though


----------

